# interesting article that may interest you all



## greg03 (May 22, 2003)

I just saw this on the main page of Yahoo! http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...sic_pearljam_dc Seems that the guitarist from Pearl Jam has Chrones and is being open about it. Takes a lot of courage to talk about it. Hopefully a lot more people will be understanding about IBS and Chrones now that this is out there. Its an unbelievable feeling for me, being a guitarist myself and not knowing if i can really be a musician cuz of the problem, knowing that he got to where he is today despite having problems with D.


----------

